# First Dremel Salute For 2010



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Hey gang!

I know what you're thinking, that the middle of February is way late to be having the first Dremel Salute for 2010. Well, you're right; what with working on the book, the Winter Olympics, and the current Administration's woeful inability to license nuclear-powered rotary hand tools in a timely manner, I am running late. But that just means more newbies to salute, right? Now, all you guys and gals (?) who haven't yet had your Dremel Salute gather round here in the clubhouse.

Oh, look - there's my buddy, John Payne! C'mon up here, buddy... Isn't that cute, he's a little shy. Maybe a couple of you bigger newbies could ah, assist him..._that's_ it, have a seat. What's that? A liquid on the cushions? Why, I believe you're right...it couldn't be - oh, it is! - my bottle of super glue must've gotten emptied there by accident, and now you've gone and sat in it, tsk, tsk. We'll get you out _right after_ the Dremel Salute...

Of course, for that we'll need a Dremel tool, and for that - _voila!_ Allow me to unveil the 2010 Anniversary Europa model Magnagouger! Ain't she a beaut? I particularly like the sulphur yellow paint job. Just for the occasion I've chucked in the obsidian Monolith bit that can cut square holes (dunno how, but that's what it says on the instructions). Okay, I'll just take it off the wall sconce...*whuff*...aluminum casing my foot, the lead shielding's still an attention-getter.

Now to fire this bad boy up...safeties off...couple of taps on the primer...crank up the anti-matter inducers...(is it getting hot in here? Ol' John-boy sittin' over there is sweating bullets)...kick the starter and - *BBAAAAAAOOOOOOWWWWWEEEE*EEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Does my heart good, to hear this big chunk of metal, plastic, and enriched uranium humming so sweetly! And now for the Salute: *WELCOME NEWBIES!!!*

And now I have a salute for _you_, John - HEY! Where'd he go? What's that? _He had some super glue debonder on him?!? _Who the heck runs around with a pantload of super glue debonder?  Slipped in this puddle of debonder...*YAK! This is slippery stuff!!* FWIP! CRUNCH!! Ungghh...fell into the puddle of debonder...the puddle of FLAMMABLE debonder!!! Gotta get rid of the 'Gouger before it ignites puddle - **hunfff!**

Didn't get it too far. It landed on the chair...the chair with the super glue on it...  Uh oh, the Monolith cutter's stuck to the chair - CLUNK! CLUNK! CLUNK!! CLUNK!!! *The 'Gouger's spinning the chair!!!* Look out before the chair breaks apart and - THOCK! :drunk: - somebody get's whacked by a piece...thud



...oh my head...skull fractures never get any easier...hey, there's my buddy, John P. Do us a favor an' kill the power to the Magnagouger before it touches off the debonder, willya, pal? Hah?

Yeah I didn't think so, either.

WHOOOF!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

There goes Mark ...making an ASH of himself.....










Hey ...isn't that John P. watching the Blaze in the blue T-shirt???
Mcdee


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The one picking the wedgie looks familiar


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yep. Looks like yet another Dremel-related incident.....tragic.:drunk:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Tsk tsk tsk. EVERYONE knows you aren't supposed to use the Monolith bit in a Magnagouger.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

explain to me what a dremel salute is?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

It's always a good salute when I ralph at least two times....now where are my meds and the Pepto biz?


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

At least the ER is always on stand by when we have one of these going on. Saved many a newbies.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

"GOT MARSHMALLOWS?"
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

'Say....Whatever became of the 2010 Anniversary Europa model Magnagouger', asked Chris (Auroranut)...

'There it goes now!' replied John P. 'Leaving the Earths' gravity at Mach II...'

'Coooool' cried all the Newbies in unison...

BEST DREMEL SALUTE EVER!!!









Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Yup...it's been quite a long time but always a spectacle!

I like the 2010 Anniversary Europa model Magnagouger version....nice color too!

You newbies okay?:freak: 

Those cuts take a little while to heal but you'll all be okay!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Ooooh...thecolors, the colors...man, the Burn Unit here in South Bend always delivers with the pain killers...

Mages, here's a link that explains the Dremel Salute in detail: http://www.tylisaari.com/polar/PLBBTraditions.htm. It'll have to do - it's too hard to type with all these bandages on. Have a good weekend, guys; I will, as long as I can find that painkiller thingie...:freak:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

*ALRIGHT!!!! I want to know who's responsible for letting Mark get his hands on another Magnagougher! Heads will roll for this!*

*WHACK!!! CLUMP, CLUMP, CLUMP!*

*See, there goes one now! Somebody take that blasted Dremel away from McGovern...NOW!*

Meanwhile, I'll just stay in the back here with the USO girls. Move over Yama, don't hog all the hiding spots.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

And I thought I was going to miss out on the salute again this year. 

Well I was able to secure myself one of these atomic powered beasties and have been just waiting to fire it up. Let's see....plenty of bandanges, guaze, suture, ointment, and the ER number on speed dial. Time to hit the power switch......


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

NO, _NO_, _*NO*_, A.U.!!! First the safeties get turned off, _then_ you engage the Deutronium Annihilator. We'll go over this in detail as soon as you wake up from your induced coma.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I had my dremel with the flex shaft not turned off fully, I used it outside to cut something and came back in and was tired, and thought it was fully shut off, ovbiously not. The flex shaft fell from its perch and must have turned on the dremel.....tiny nitch on my brand new Tamiya 1/350 CVN Enterprise, right on the front at the right hand side, at the top of the hull....SOB.






Now I need to putty....


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

My only advice is to make sure they don't graft skin from your butt to your face, not pretty and usually hairier


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone seen ark undertaker since his mishap?.... er I mean salute .........
.......Oh nevermind....There he goes now...........

.................................................................................................................









Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

We lose more Black Swamp Modelers that way *sigh*...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Where am I? Who are you? Who am I? *THUD!*


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I found a finger and all mine are accounted for....YUCK! :freak:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Skin it, drill a hole through the torn end, and thread a chain through it. They make great necklaces....
It'd go well with that special lamp shade I've heard you keep in the basement....

Chris.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Anyone seen ark undertaker since his mishap?.... er I mean salute .........
> .......Oh nevermind....There he goes now...........
> 
> .................................................................................................................
> ...



Boy...did that ever hurt. And going to leave scars too..... Now I know why you guys have always told me to 
"BE SURE TO READ THE INSTRUCTIONS":freak:

On the bright side, at least I finally got those pesky moles out of my yard.





Mark McGovern said:


> We lose more Black Swamp Modelers that way *sigh*...


Mark, you'll be happy to know that my framed BSM Certificate was the only thing that didn't get injured during this. Weird......

A.U.:wave:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I guess it's time to rebuild the clubhouse, again. 
I'm going to the lumber yard.
Anybody want anything?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a couple of blondes and a brunette.....

Chris.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Auroranut said:


> Skin it, drill a hole through the torn end, and thread a chain through it. They make great necklaces....
> It'd go well with that special lamp shade I've heard you keep in the basement....
> 
> Chris.


Yeah! Like a lucky rabbit foot! :tongue:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

whenever I read the term, I think of a dremel being active with a sanding drum or something and it being raised to someone's forehead but there's a lock of hair loose and it binds up the tool and ripping out some scalp.

I just have one of those minds that see things literally like when someone says "bite my bum" (I can't say the other word), I can visualize someone biting someone's bum.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Mags...Can you say this ?
....and now a word from our sponsor...


















Ah... Mark... it's good to see you back:thumbsup: Hope the Medications are working for you:wave:








Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oddly enough, while this was going on, one of my coworkers sliced the tip of her finger off with an X-Acto while trimming warning labels.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

John P said:


> Oddly enough, while this was going on, one of my coworkers sliced the tip of her finger off with an X-Acto while trimming warning labels.


Talk about irony...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I thought it was my life flashing before my eyes, but it was the Clubhouse.

I hope Mark don't try to use the Dremel to cut the wood to rebuild the Clubhouse.:freak:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Sa-a-a-y-y...there's a thought. Thanks for the suggestion, L.C.!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I thought it was my life flashing before my eyes, but it was the Clubhouse.
> 
> I hope Mark don't try to use the Dremel to cut the wood to rebuild the Clubhouse.:freak:


A Dremel to build a Clubhouse?...Hmmm... in Marks hands... should be safe enough

Let's look in on his progress, shall we?...


















Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Mcdee, you're starting to burn me up!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Mcdee, you're starting to burn me up!


Don't blame me...That was John P.







:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Well, we can't blame Mr. Pee for wanting to escape from a chairful of super glue, now can we?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

John P said:


> Oddly enough, while this was going on, one of my coworkers sliced the tip of her finger off with an X-Acto while trimming warning labels.


Crazy glue's good for re attaching finger tips and closing blade cuts.


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

Outside of X-Acto knife cut. Paper cuts are the worse for a finger!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

You know, I was at work once when one of the Salutes happened. Our news desk was called & we covered the story. You could see the smoke for miles.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Our salute started some secondary fires...:freak:


jeez...


----------

